

Ask HN: What is your specialty and what 3 books do you recommend as must-reads? - MortenK

Any specialty whether it&#x27;s a professional field, technology or even just a specific industry&#x2F;domain. Doesn&#x27;t have to be technology related, can also be sales, marketing, hr, whatever.
======
MortenK
Software development management:

Steve McConnell: Code complete

Steve McConnell: Rapid application development

Frederick Brooks: The mythical man-month

------
re_todd
Software Developer 1\. Code Complete by Steve McConnell 2\. Refactoring by
Martin Fowler 3\. The Pragmatic Programmer by Andrew Hunt and Dave Thomas

